# How to remove a truck on an old Bachmann rolling stock?



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Photo below. I can't seem to find a video or thread about this. I need to remove a truck to replace a bent horn hook coupler. The coupler can't be properly removed w/o removing the truck. But this circa 1970 Bachmann rolling stock car has no screw that I see to remove the truck. It's all plastic too. Any help/advice appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That round dot you see is the pin that holds the truck on......work a small flat bladed screwdriver between the truck and the bolster, then twist back and forth/pry until the pin pops out....

Or, just simply remove the wheels that cover the coupler pocket.....that should give you better access to the coupler pocket.....


----------



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks old_hobo, that did the trick! I forgot how easy it was to take off the truck wheels. I probably haven't done that in 50 years, if at all  I ended up taking off the truck since it was much easier for my tired eyes to seat/reseat the coupler that way. On a somewhat related note, I have another rolling stock car that keeps derailing. I've checked the trucks, couplers and wheels and see nothing amiss. This car has always rolled fine till I knocked it onto the floor with the other car that I just fixed. They were attached, fell about 3 feet off the table onto a carpet. The coupler was obviously bent. on the car I just fixed. It rolls fine now. The other car wheels & coupler seem straight. But it derails almost immediately, or after about a foot. Seems like something obvious that I just cannot see. All the other cars roll fine on this track. Anyway, just thought I'd ask  Thanks again for your quick reply and assistance!


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Post a pic of both trucks on here. Someone should be able to spot what is wrong with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As long as you're replacing couplers, have you thought about upgrading them with knuckle couplers?


----------



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Here are some photos. Thanks for looking! I may eventually replace the horn hook couplers, just not right now as I've got some other things on the hopper


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like you've got the coupler-removal technique down. One thing I will say is if the post gets loose, a tiny-tiny ribbon of a rubbery glue (I like E6000) allowed to dry along the post before putting back in can make the post stay in place again.

Those kind trucks are pretty chunky but I've actually had pretty good luck putting KD's in them. I do usually glue the post of KD coupler box in there because the stock post is pretty tiny, but other than that, the clip on-box top is pretty sturdy and the height usually is right-on. If the height isn't perfect, you can always put an underset or overset coupler in there.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Take the trucks off, roll them individually down the track where the car derails, see what happens. Were I to guess I'd say possibly either an axle is bent or one of the trucks is warped diagonally so only to wheels are on the track.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

"...two wheels..." D'oh!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On the one frame it almost looks like the journal box's has been expanded too much.
Where the axle fits in on the journal box.
The one looks real sloppy and the other looks tight.
At least from what I see in the picture the one side looks tight, and the other has a lot of play.


----------



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Murv2 said:


> Take the trucks off, roll them individually down the track where the car derails, see what happens. Were I to guess I'd say possibly either an axle is bent or one of the trucks is warped diagonally so only to wheels are on the track.


Just did this, both trucks seem to roll the track really well. In fact I was kinda' amazed at how far they will roll after a gentle push. I cleaned the journal boxes & the axle tips good, and oiled them, so maybe that is why the wheels spin so long and the trucks roll so far. I do notice that a couple wheels have a gentle wobble when spinning the axle with my finger. But it seems like a lot of the wheels on my other old cars have at least a gentle wobble when spun. And they all run on my track fine. The axles don't look bent and the trucks don't look warped but I'm just eye balling with tired old eyes. I guess I'll go ahead and put the trucks back on and see what happens since I oiled the wheels while they were off. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It might be that whatever is wrong only manifests itself when the car is on it. If you're still having trouble after reassembly, then you'll need to roll the car down the track without applying any downward pressure and see exactly how it comes off the rails. Get your eye right down at track level with a good light and look. Take a video if you can, and you'll often see where the problem is.


----------



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks, did a few quick tests last night after putting the shell back on and it still derails. I need to get down and look with a good light and take a video. It does seem to derail in two spots, both of which I've checked. They look fine and the other cars are having no problems, but could be a subtle problem with the track. Anyway, hopefully I'll have more time to check it out tonight. Thank you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, make sure the trucks swing freely from side to side with the shell on. Sometimes, they snag on something under the car and can't swivel enough to track through a curve.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you have a NMRA Gauge handy? You can get one from Micro-Mark. Check the gauge on the wheel sets. You may have to replace the wheelsets with new ones.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try this: hold the car upright so the wheels are at eye level and see if they are all approximately the same height. Then turn it upside down and do the same thing. It's possible the frame is twisted.


----------



## obcbeatle (Aug 18, 2020)

Still derails, everything on the trucks, wheels looks OK to me. I may look into the NMRA gauge. I have a new more serious problem with my loco or track that I need to troubleshoot first. I'll post to a new thread for that problem since it's a different topic. Thank you for the replies & suggestions.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

I would say it's the trucks or wheelsets on that particular car and you should try replacing them. Might check the weight of the car also. See: RP-20.1 Car Weight

Check your track again. There could be something there.

I've had similar problems and usually swapping out the trucks solves the problem.

Sometimes, for no reason, just one car will give you a problem where all the others work just fine.


_"... the one thing around the railroad that worked every time was a derail."

_


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

If you haven't got an NMRA gauge to check the wheel Gauge (distance apart), flanges, etc, you're shooting in the dark.

When it comes to this sort of detail "looks ok" means almost nothing. Get yourself a NMRA gauge, especially if you're going to start working on locos too.

Two other things to consider:
1- Generally you want one truck to have just a touch of wobble and one to only rotate.
2-Is the car properly weighted?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You also want to make sure that the wheelsets on the same truck track exactly one behind the other and parallel to the truck frame. I'd not, try reversing one wheelset. You may have installed one or both trucks with a different orientation that it had before, or even on the other end of the car. Sometimes this is enough to make a difference.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Failing all results, that car is so cheap and still so plentiful, it can be retired and replaced quite easily.....no sense putting more resources into it than what it’s worth.....it’s hammer time!


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

You could use it as scenery. Turn it into a wrecked car left on the side of the ROW. Take the trucks off and prop it up on some timbers and use it as a small loading platform. Use it as a small bridge on a country road.


----------

